# Mountains peep through



## -Oy- (Apr 29, 2018)

The Nevis range from Spean Bridge, Scotland, peep out from the moody low cloud.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

Very nice shot!


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2018)

Stunning photo, Oy.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 30, 2018)

Another great photo and so lucky to get a nice day .  You must have a pretty good camera Oy. I just have a pretty basic Nikon, but it's OK for holiday snaps..


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks folks 



Capt Lightning said:


> You must have a pretty good camera Oy. I just have a pretty basic Nikon, but it's OK for holiday snaps..



It's a very good camera - I taught it everything it knows


----------

